# IP.Board V3



## tk_saturn (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been having a look around other forums, and IP.Board V3 is so much better than the 'old' version we have here. The threaded PM's are especially awesome.

Come on Costello, pull your finger out! time for an upgrade.


----------



## prowler (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you have to pay to update to a x.00 version?

I'm sure most of us would donate buy things at shoptemp for it. :3


----------



## Salax (Oct 14, 2010)

The threaded PMs are sweet, we had them on GamingBase. I have a feeling that upgrading would require a lot of work, though (in terms of all the mods installed).


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

Also installing v3 would enable TapaTalk for android users


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 14, 2010)

I think they wanted to port the site to vB a while back. Don't know where that idea ended though.

No doubt that v3 is better than what we currently have. I don't think the Admins don't want to update, it just takes quite a bit of time (new skin, recode a lot of extensions/modifications etc).



			
				prowler_ said:
			
		

> Do you have to pay to update to a x.00 version?
> 
> I'm sure most of us would donate buy things at shoptemp for it. :3


The update itself costs nothing, provided that you have renewed your support/update license ($25 per 6 months)

The additional extensions, like IP.Blog, IP.Content, ... probably cost you something though.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 14, 2010)

Personally I'd prefer a slimmer site.

A site that doesn't have all sorts of stuff that doesn't get used.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the site as it is right now tbh. And yea, it'll cost a shitload of time to port everything from this version to v3.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 14, 2010)

It would take a ton of effort and time to upgrade to v3 and we currently have no plans to. And please don't tell Costello to "pull his finger out", we all work hard day in and day out to maintain this and our other sites. I know you didn't mean it offensively but I'm just saying...


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 14, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> It would take a ton of effort and time to upgrade to v3 and we currently have no plans to. And please don't tell Costello to "pull his finger out", we all work hard day in and day out to maintain this and our other sites. I know you didn't mean it offensively but I'm just saying...


Noted. I didn't mean in any offense.

With GBAtemp you have a forum which is fairly active, decent staff and fairly good moderation. You look round other forums for other consoles, and they have better 'engines' but can be less active and poor staff/ moderation. I would to see GBAtemp pinch the users of those forums, and have fully fledged PS3, XBOX360 forums etc.

Take the PS3, there's been an explosion of activity since the exploit, mainly on other forums. I believe there should have been a PS3temp, same forum just a different name and portal. 

I'm also wondering what's going to happen with the 3DS. A large percentage of users come to this for flashcart related matters, and if the 3DS doesn't get hacked...

There's a few ideas that could be pinched from http://www.logic-sunrise.com/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Personally, I like the site as it is now, though if there isn't too much of a difference then I guess I wouldn't mind it.
It's certainly not a good idea to update and then have a load of issues to fix immediately afterwards; obviously test it somewhere or make sure all the modifications will either still work or no longer be needed before updating, but maybe if this is put in the list of things to consider; as a low-priority task, then when there's some time to work on it, bit by bit will be worked on ready for an update when there's time.



Spoiler



The day before IPB V4 is released.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't worry, we always have plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And we definitely plan to expand some day... We're always thinking behind the scenes.


----------

